# miralax



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I'm 15 years old, and I've been suffering from IBS since I was about 2 years old. When I was 11, I became more regular and I was fine for 4 years. Now, in the last two months, its come back in a big way. I have SEVERE constipation. Anyway, I went to the doctor because I was missing a lot of school again, and he prescribed me Miralax. I'm not sure what the name of the brand name is, but is a white powder that you put in your water. Has anyone tried this? What were your results? I've been taking it for about a week and so far haven't had a real BM.I'm really depressed right now. I feel like this should be one of the best years of my life, my freshman year in high school, and I never go out because I feel terrible all the time. Its so draining and its really having an emotional effect on me. : I'm hoping this miralax works.Thanks.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

One dose a day may not be enough- ask your dr about increasing the times you take it- I have to take 3 doses a day. one does nothing.Hang in there- you will find a treatment that works!


----------



## 19139 (Jun 29, 2006)

It might take a while to kick in. Also several more doses per day. Call him if it's not working soon. Also we give it in applesauce.


----------

